# TiVo Stream



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I bought a TiVo Stream quite a while back. I ended up not using it much and, instead used my Slingbox PRO-HD, Slingbox 500 as well as DirecTV Now/AT&T TV Now. 

A few days ago I canceled AT&T TV Now and started using Sling TV Blue. One of the things I would often do is watch AT&T TV Now content on my laptop computer. While it didn't have all of my local, over-the-air channels, it did have the ones that I watched most often. 

I have Microsoft Live on my Windows 10 laptop computer. It allows me to watch the cable-type channels, but not the over-the-air channels. So, I have resurrected my TiVo Stream to see what the latest is with it. If I recall correctly, I need it for TiVo Online, right? Do I need to see if the firmware is current? If so, how do I do that? Also, will the TiVo Stream, through TiVo Online, now allow direct viewing of those channels? Or, does it simply allow settings up recordings?

Right now, it would appear that the most viable way for me is to simply watch through an Android smartphone or tablet. Obviously, I can watch on the "big screen" using the TiVo Roamio OTA or TiVo Mini, but sometimes I want to watch on a smaller screen, like a laptop computer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Start here: http://192.168.1.xxx:49152/sysinfo where xxx is the last octet of the IP address. It works to view programs when running TiVo Online. http://online.tivo.com/start/watch/JustForMeTVE I have never used it out of the house. It works with a tablet most of the time.


----------

